# ? for Endo sufferers--what BCP do you take?



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Endo sufferers: What birth control pill do you take?? Just curious.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi Jen! i wondered this myself,sonce they think i have it.I am going to start Mircette with the P,whenever that is







I would like to see all the replies also,endo or not.I think my pill has 20 estrodiol (spelling ?) in it.I was on another for 3 months with non stop spotting so i have to switch.Are you on a pill? Krissy


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

Desogen, or the generic Ortho-Cept. Take an active pill daily.


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Jen - I'm not taking it now of course, but I was on Levlite. I felt better endo-wise, because I didn't have all of the pre-period cramping, but I still had cramping during my period as well as heavy bleeding, but that was probably from my fibroids.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I stopped my pills for about three months and felt great (I didn't tell my gyn!). I decided to get back on them last week, and my skin is so broken out/acne, and I feel yucky. I want to get off of them again..argh.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi Jen, why did you stop them? i have to admit,i felt better on them,but because of the constant spotting he told me to stop them and start a new brand,in a way i'm sorry i did listen,i should of stuck it out! i feel worse! What brand are you on? sorry i may have read it somewhere else and forgot.Were you on them non stop?







Krissy


----------



## kbaum (Dec 11, 1999)

I take the Depo-Provera shot to control my endo. Karen


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I was on a continous dose of Ortho-Cycline.Karen--do you like the Depo? Any weight gain?


----------



## kbaum (Dec 11, 1999)

JenI love the convenience of the Depo shot. However, I gained about 50 pounds - way above the average they claim. Also, my insurance pays for 100% since my Dr writes that it's being used to manage the endo, not necessarily for birth control.Karen


----------

